# محتاجة حد مسيحي جديد



## هالة نور نبيل (8 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة علي الجميع 
أنا جديدة في المنتدي ودي أول مشاركة ليا معاكم بس الحقيقة هي هاتبقي مشاركة غريبه شوية علشان هاطلب طلب غريب ويارب ألاقي الرد عندكم 
الحكاية أني مش مسيحية من ديانة تانية مش لازم احدد هي ايه 
المهم أني حصلي شئ غريب بقالي كام شهر حسيت إن المسيح لمسني في قلبي 
أنا أصلا عمري ماكنت أعرف أي حاجة عن المسيحين ولا أعرف الانجيل شكله ايه ومعنديش أي معلومة عن المسيح أو المسيحين وفجأة دخلت شخصية في حياتي مسيحية وبكل صراحة أنا اللي بدأت معاها في حوار عن الأديان ومن هنا بدأت أعرف معلومات عن المسيح وبدأت اقرأ في الانجيل وبعدها الكتاب المقدس بأكمله وكان كل ما اقرأ اكتر أو أعرف اكتر كنت بحس أني حبيت المسيح أوي وكل يوم عمال حبي ليه بيزيد وبدأت ادرس في الأديان واصلي لربنا انه يوصلني للحقيقة‎ ‎وطلبت من ناس مسيحية تساعدني في الحاجة اللي أنا مش فهماها وقالولي إن الروح القدس حلت عليا وللعلم أنا اللي رحتلهم وطلبت منهم محدش جاني وقالي تعالي شوفي إن احنا دينا اللي صح لأ أنا اللي رحتلهم بنفسي واستفد منهم كتير وقربت للمسيحية أوي وكتير ببقي هاروح أتنصر بس بخاف وارجع في كلامي علشان ده قرار صعب جدا وعليه بيتحدد مصيري عند ربنا ياالسما بجانب ربي الحبيب ياجهنم ونار وعذاب 
ولما دخلت المنتدي ده وقرأت فيه كتير من غير مااشترك شوفت موضع بأسم الشهادات وانه فيه ناس كتير دخلت المسيحية وأنا طلبي دلوقتي هو أني عايزة اتعرف علي أي حد كان في دين تاني غير الي دين المسيحية علشان هستفاد منه اكتر من أي حد مسيحي وأرجو أني ألاقي حد عندكم يساعدني وشكرا لكم ومحبة من ربي وربكم


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

تقدرى تسألى على صفحات المنتدى الاسئلة الى انتى عايزاها فى القسم ده *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
والاخوة هنا هيجاوبوكى على كل اسئلتك
ومرحبا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2011)

هاله حبيبتي
ادخلي قسم   الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه
واسئلي اللي انت عايزاه وانتي هتلاقي كتير يساعدوكي 
ومحدش هايبخل عليكي خالص
ومش شرط يكون كان دين اخر وبقي مسيحي عشان يفيدك
اعتقد ان اللي فاهم دينه اكتر هايقدر يفيدك اكتر
والمسيح ينور عيونك اكتر واكتر وتلاقي الاجوبه اللي محتاجها
ويكون هو اللي مرشدك للطريق ويفهمك كل شئ عايزه تعرفيه
سلام يسوع معاكي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 يونيو 2011)

أولا أنا متشكرة جدا لردتكم عليا 
ثانيا ياجماعة أنا قرأت وسألت كتير أنا بس عايزة حد يشجعني اكتر علشان أنا خايفة أوي 
وأنا لما اخترت حد يكون دخل المسيحية بعد تفكير واقتناع كان علشان هاعرف منه اكتر هو حاسس بأيه ندمان ولا مرتاح اختار صح ولا غلط حد كان في موقفي في يوم من الأيام وحاسس باللي أنا فيه دلوقتي 
وكمان يقولي هو شاف ايه في الدين المسيحي يخليه يدخله 
ياريت ألاقي حد بجد يحس بموقفي 
وميرسي أوي ليكم


----------



## Rosetta (8 يونيو 2011)

*إدخلي قسم الشهادات يا هالة 
هناك بتتعرفي على مسيحيين جدد
وبتشوفي إختباراتهم وكيف عرفوا المسيحية 
ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي ​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2011)

أهلا بيكى
الرب يثبت أيمانك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا أنا متشكرة جدا لردتكم عليا
> ثانيا ياجماعة أنا قرأت وسألت كتير أنا بس عايزة حد يشجعني اكتر علشان أنا خايفة أوي
> وأنا لما اخترت حد يكون دخل المسيحية بعد تفكير واقتناع كان علشان هاعرف منه اكتر هو حاسس بأيه ندمان ولا مرتاح اختار صح ولا غلط حد كان في موقفي في يوم من الأيام وحاسس باللي أنا فيه دلوقتي
> وكمان يقولي هو شاف ايه في الدين المسيحي يخليه يدخله
> ...



بصي يا هاله
في قسم الشهادات تقدري تتواصلي معاهم وهتلاقي كتير يساعدك ويوصفلك احساسهم دلوقت
رغم انك لو دخلتي قسم الاسئله هتلاقيهم بيردوا علي الاسئله ومن خلال مشاركتهم
هتعرفي احساسهم وشعورهم دلوقت وقوة ايمانهم وعلاقتهم وتمسكهم بالمسيح
وفرحهم الداخلي واحساسهم بالامان
بس في نقطه انتي عارفه حال البلد وكمان موضوع الرده وخلاقه
و زي ما انتي خايفه برده هايبقي صعب انك تلاقي حد يديلك اي معلومات
غير عن طريق المشاركات من خلال المواضيع

افتحي موضوع في قسم الشهادات
واسئلي فيه عن شعورهم
رغم اني مش بحب اطلق عليهم لقب مسيحي جديد لانهم في المسيح منذ الازل
لان المسيح بيقول " 
*عرفتك حتى قبل أن تتشكل في بطن أمك   ( إرميا 1 : 4) *
*اخترتك قبل تأسيس العالم    ( أفسس 1 : 11) *
*لم توجد صدفة أو اعتباطاً لإن كل أيامك أيامك مكتوبة في كتابى ( مزمور 139 : 15- 16) *


بمعني ان المسيح كان عارف انهم ليه وانهم خراف ضاله وهتعود من قبل ما يكونوا في بطن امهم


----------



## subzer0 (9 يونيو 2011)

صدقنى اكتر حاجة ممكن تعمليها ومفيدة انك تتكلى على ربنا مش تشوفى راى المتنصرين
بمعنى انك تصلى بكل قلبك وتطلبى الحقيقة وتكون فعلا عندك النية وعايزة تعرفى الحقيقة والاهم من دا كلة لازم تقرى فى الكتاب المقدس علشان تفهمى المسحية لانك شكلك من كلامك متعرفيش الكتير وبتقولى كنتى عايزة تتنصرى وبعدين خفتى 
احنا محدش بيعتنق المسيحة الا لما يكون مقتنع جدا وحاسس بنعمة ربنا فية فانتى صلى لربنا انة يعرفك الحقيقة وهو علشان بيحك وعايز خلاص نفسك هيرشدك للطريق الصحيح وربنا معااكى ويرشدك للطريق الحق


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يونيو 2011)

*


هالة نور نبيل قال:



			أولا أنا متشكرة جدا لردتكم عليا 
ثانيا ياجماعة أنا قرأت وسألت كتير أنا بس عايزة حد يشجعني اكتر علشان أنا خايفة أوي 
وأنا لما اخترت حد يكون دخل المسيحية بعد تفكير واقتناع كان علشان هاعرف منه اكتر هو حاسس بأيه ندمان ولا مرتاح اختار صح ولا غلط حد كان في موقفي في يوم من الأيام وحاسس باللي أنا فيه دلوقتي 
وكمان يقولي هو شاف ايه في الدين المسيحي يخليه يدخله 
ياريت ألاقي حد بجد يحس بموقفي 
وميرسي أوي ليكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معاكي حق طبعا في كل كلمه ..فالموضوع ليس سهلا خاصة في البلدان الشرقيه ..الي جانب صعوبة اتخاذ قرار  مصيرى كهذا .
لو عاوزه نصيحتي ..تمهلي ..ففي الوقت الذي حدده الله لك ستتعمدين و تصيرين مسيحيه و ليس في الوقت الذي تريدينه انت ..اعط نفسك الفرصة اكثر و اكثر لتتعرفي الي " المسيح نفسه " ..لا الينا نحن المسيحيين قدامي او جدد ..فنحن خطاؤون و هو بار و  لا يمكن التعرف اليه حقيقة من مجرد التعرف الينا نحن او الي تجاربنا ...اضافة الي ذلك فالاوضاع و المواقف و درجات الثبات و العمق الايماني تتفاوت من عابر ( مسيحي جديد ) لاخر  تبعا لظروفه و  ظروف مجتمعه و بيئته الاسريه ..و هذا قد لا يفيدك الاستفاده المرجوة و التي تطلبينها لنفسك لتبني عليها قرارك .
فقط دعي الفرصة لنفسك  للتعرف الي شخص المسيح و تعاليمه اكثر ..و ثقي تماما ان معرفته هي من سيبدد كل مخاوفك و ينزع كل خوف و تردد داخلك و يجعل القرار واضحا تماما امام عينيك و ليس تجارب العابرين الاخرين او تشجيعهم لك او تاثيرهم عليك.
معرفة المسيح  و التعرف الي شخصه حقيقة تبداء من القراءة بمنتهي التاني و التمعن في اسفار العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ..فاقراي و تعالي اسالي و استفسري عن اي شئ لا تفهمينه لنوضحه لك ( و يستحسن ان تؤجلي قراءة اسفار العهد القديم الان حتي لا تصادفك نقاط تصعب علي ذهنك و تعسر في الفهم علي ان تبداي بقرائتها و سؤالنا فيها  بعد انتهائك من قراءة و فهم اسفار العهد الجديد اولا  )​*


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2011)

*ينقل قسم  الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*​


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا أنا متشكرة جدا لردتكم عليا
> ثانيا ياجماعة أنا قرأت وسألت كتير أنا بس عايزة *حد يشجعني* اكتر علشان *أنا خايفة* أوي


 
*إحنا في خدمتك *

*وستجدي كلمات تشجيع من الكل *

*أما الخوف فلا يتمتع به المؤمن المسيحي ... مكتوب :*
بطرس الاولى 3 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ وَإِنْ تَأَلَّمْتُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ فَطُوبَاكُمْ. 
وَأَمَّا *خَوْفَهُمْ* *فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا، *​يوحنا 14 : 27 
«سلاَماً *أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ*. سلاَمِي *أُعْطِيكُمْ*. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. 
*لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ* وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ*. 

*

*​


----------



## هالة الحب (11 يونيو 2011)

انا معاك هالة


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (11 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي جدا جدا ياأخواتي علي النصائح  دي كلها وأنا فعلا هادخل قسم الأسئلة وهاسأل بس بنية الأستفادة في موضوعي مش بنية اثبات إن الدين غلط لاسمح الله أحسن حد يفهمني غلط
وإن شاءالله هاستفاد منكم كتير


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (11 يونيو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> انا معاك هالة



ميرسي أوي ليكي ياتريزا أو هالة واكيد أنا كمان عايزة أكون صديقة لكي  بس أعزوريني أنا مش عارفة ابعتلك رسالة أزاي مش عارفة أتواصل معاكي ياريت تقوليلي أبعد رسايل أزاي أو أي حد قرأ الرسالة دي يرد عليا ميرسي أوي ليكم.


----------



## Jane2 (12 يونيو 2011)

ياهالة كلنا معاك بنور المسيح وتحت امرك  زودى مشاركاتك الى 40 مشاركه بسرعه عشان تقدرى تكلمينا براحتك على الخاص لو حبيتى


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ميرسي أوي ليكي ياتريزا أو هالة واكيد أنا كمان عايزة أكون صديقة لكي  بس أعزوريني أنا مش عارفة ابعتلك رسالة أزاي مش عارفة أتواصل معاكي ياريت تقوليلي أبعد رسايل أزاي أو أي حد قرأ الرسالة دي يرد عليا ميرسي أوي ليكم.




ممكن اسالك سؤال
انتى بتقولى لقيت المسيح لمس قلبك ممكن اعرف ازاى يعنى البدايه ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ممكن اسالك سؤال
> انتى بتقولى لقيت المسيح لمس قلبك ممكن اعرف ازاى يعنى البدايه ايه ؟؟
> ​



البداية ياأستاذ سمعان أني بدأت اقرأ في الدين المسيحي علشان أثبت لوحدة مسيحية إن الدين المسيحي دين باطل واشتريت الانجيل من مكتبة مسيحية وطبعا مكندش أعرف ايه الفرق بين العهد الجديد والعهد القديم وصاحب المكتبة فهم أني مش فاهمة حاجة في أي حاجة عن الدين المسيحي فقالي اقرأي العهد الجديد أسهلك وفهمني أيه الفرق ما بنهم 
ولما بدأت اقرأ في الانجيل حسيت أني بحب المسيح جدا وشفته بشكل تاني غير ماكان في فهمي 
من هنا بدأت افكر مين فينا الصح وليه أنا حبيت المسيح كده لأ كمان مش المسيح بس والدين المسيحي كمان وأحيانا كنت بقول يارتني كنت أتولد مسيحية وأنا مش عارفة الأمنية دي هتأثر علي مصيري عند ربي ولا الدين المسيحي حقيقي هو دين الحق،
اكيد ربنا هارد عليا وينور قلبي اليه .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2011)

هالة نبيل ، هذا الشغف للبحث والمعرفة هيثمر بشكل لا تتخيله .

بصى يا هالة . الافضل ليكى تسألى هنا بدل الخاص .
لان هنا هتلاقى كتير بيكلموكى ، هتلمى موضوعات اكتر واجابات اكتر من كذا جهة ومن كذا جانب ، فهتستفادى اكتر .


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

أنا اكيد هاستفاد منكم وربنا يجعلكم نور رسالتي


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2011)

عابرة قال:


> عشان تقدرى تكلمينا براحتك *على الخاص* لو حبيتى


 

*رجاء عدم كتابة وتبادل *

*العناويين البريدية لأي عضو حرصًا على سلامة الأعضاء *


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

عابرة قال:


> ياهالة كلنا معاك بنور المسيح وتحت امرك  زودى مشاركاتك الى 40 مشاركه بسرعه عشان تقدرى تكلمينا براحتك على الخاص لو حبيتى



أنا عملت اكتر من ٤٠ مشاركة زي ما قولتي علشان اكلمكم علي الخاص بس برضوا مش عارفة ياريت تقوليلي علي الخطوات


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا عملت اكتر من ٤٠ مشاركة زي ما قولتي علشان اكلمكم علي الخاص
> بس برضوا مش عارفة ياريت تقوليلي علي الخطوات


 
*الأخت عابرة غير متواجدة الآن في المنتدى *

*يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد وكتابة سؤالك ... نحب نشارك في الإجابة *


----------



## Jane2 (13 يونيو 2011)

معلش ياهالة انا بدخل المنتدى مش كتير بصى انتى لما بتوصلى لعدد المشاركات المسموح بها لبداية الرسايل الخاصة  تعملى كليك يمين على اسم اللى انتى عايزة تراسليه هتلاقى مكتوب لك ارسال رساله خاصه وبكده تقدرى تبعتى اللى انتى عايزاه
ده لو كان فيه شىء خاص عايزة تتكلمة فيه
بس بالنسبة للتعلم والمعرفه فالعام افضل لان الجميع هنا متعاونين جدا والكل بيحب يساعد ومافيش حد بيزهق ولا بيمل  والمنتدى كتير ساعدنى فى بداية ايمانى  وربنا ينور طريقك حبيبتى زى مانور طريقنا


----------



## bob (14 يونيو 2011)

*يا اخت هاله كما قالت الاخت عابرة
كلنا هنا في خدمتك اطرحي ما يحلو لك من تساؤلات تدور في ذهنك 
و الرب قادر ان يجعلك تفهمي كل الاجابات اللي حتلاقيها مننا هنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2011)

*أهلا بالأستاذه هالة ....... ضعى لنا ما يصعب عليك فهمه ..... وبنعمة المسيح نوضحه لك*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (14 يونيو 2011)

يا اخت هاله اهلا بيك معنا فى حظيره الهنا العظيم فنحن ايضا خراف جدد بنعمه ربنا ومخلصنا 
انتى الان فى منتدى مبارك وكان سبب نعمه الكثير فى خلاص النفوس 
وانا واحد منهم والجميع فى خدمتك اختى الحبيبه 
حاسس بيك وعارف ايه اللى بيدور فى دماغك اشياء كثيره وكلها ضدد بعض 
المهم الان انكى عرفت الطريق واللى يعرف بدايه الطريق 
اكيد هيوصل الى اخره المهم ان يكون لديك الرغبه الصادقه فى مواصله المشوار 
لان الطريق الى الملكوت ليس مفروش بالورد بش انا اللى بقول كده هو اللى قال ان الطريق ضيق 
الرب يثبتك فى الايمان ويبعد عنكى كل شر وشبه شر 
امين


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (15 يونيو 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> يا اخت هاله اهلا بيك معنا فى حظيره الهنا العظيم فنحن ايضا خراف جدد بنعمه ربنا ومخلصنا
> انتى الان فى منتدى مبارك وكان سبب نعمه الكثير فى خلاص النفوس
> وانا واحد منهم والجميع فى خدمتك اختى الحبيبه
> حاسس بيك وعارف ايه اللى بيدور فى دماغك اشياء كثيره وكلها ضدد بعض
> ...



هو مش مفروش بالورد لأ مفروش بنار بتحرق في قلبي وخوف وعذاب ربنا بس هو اللي حاسس أنا عايشة أزاي عذاب جواية رهيب.


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> هو مش مفروش بالورد لأ مفروش بنار بتحرق في قلبي وخوف *وعذاب ربنا* بس هو اللي حاسس أنا عايشة أزاي عذاب جواية رهيب.


 

*عذاب ربنا* *!!! *
من أيه يا أختي *هالة نور نبيل؟*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (15 يونيو 2011)

أمة قال:


> *عذاب ربنا* *!!! *
> من أيه يا أختي *هالة نور نبيل؟*



أنا بحب المسيح جدا كإله وكتير بيبقي نفسي اصلي زيكم وعايزة أقول بسم المسيح، بسم ابي يسوع ، بسم الاب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد  امين، نفسي اروح الكنيسة وأحضر مواعظ نفسي أصوم معاكم ، نفسي اعيد في عيدكم ، نفسي يكون الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق ، نفسي أقول للناس لا للعالم كله أنا مسيحية، ونفسي ونفسي ونفسي، أنا أحيانا بحس أني مسيحية وبعد ده كله لو اكتشفت إن المسيح مش اكتر من رسول يبقي عذاب من ربنا ولا لأ؟
أنا بخاف لأكون بشرك بالله 
أحيانا بقول ياااا لو يوم الدين طلع إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق وديني دين باطل وكمان ياااا لو أعتنقت المسيحية وجه يوم الدين اكتشفت أني أعتنقت دين باطل ، علشان كده أنا مش هاكتفي باللي بقرأه حتي لو اقتنعت ١٠٠% أقناعي ده مش كافي ليا لأ أنا عايزة ربنا يبعتلي رسالة بأيديه رسالة تخليني لو شفت أي حاجة مهما كانت قوية تثبت أني الدين الأسلامي هو دين الحق مقتنعش بيها علشان ربنا هو بكل ذاته وجلاله وقدرته  اللي كلمني وقالي إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق .
وحاجة كمان عايزة اقولك عليها أني عمري ماكنت قرايبة من ربنا بالشكل ده لدرجة أني بقاوم مع نفسي أني معلش أي ذنب يزعله مني مش يغضبه عليا لأ يزعله مني علشان بحس إني لو معملتش شئ غلط علشان غضب ربنا يبقي معناه أني خايفة وبعمل حاجة اجباري من كتر خوفي ، لكن علشان مايزعلش مني يعني معناه أني بحبه جدا والإنسان معروف لما بيحب إنسان عادي مثله بيعمل كل اللي بيطلبه منه بكل حب مبالك أني أكون بحب ربي .
اسفة أني طولت و‎دخلت في حاجات خارج السؤال معلش اصلي لما بكتب بنسي نفسي ‏‎ ‎


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أني بقاوم مع نفسي أني معلش أي ذنب يزعله مني مش يغضبه عليا لأ يزعله مني علشان بحس إني لو معملتش شئ غلط علشان غضب ربنا يبقي معناه أني خايفة وبعمل حاجة اجباري من كتر خوفي ، لكن علشان مايزعلش مني يعني معناه أني بحبه جدا والإنسان معروف لما بيحب إنسان عادي مثله بيعمل كل اللي بيطلبه منه بكل حب مبالك أني أكون بحب ربي .
> ‏‎ ‎



*هى دى المسيحية ..... أن تحبى الله ...... وأن تحبي الآخرين*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا بحب المسيح جدا كإله وكتير بيبقي نفسي اصلي زيكم وعايزة أقول بسم المسيح، بسم ابي يسوع ، بسم الاب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد  امين، نفسي اروح الكنيسة وأحضر مواعظ نفسي أصوم معاكم ، نفسي اعيد في عيدكم ، نفسي يكون الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق ، نفسي أقول للناس لا للعالم كله أنا مسيحية، ونفسي ونفسي ونفسي، أنا أحيانا بحس أني مسيحية وبعد ده كله لو اكتشفت إن المسيح مش اكتر من رسول يبقي عذاب من ربنا ولا لأ؟
> أنا بخاف لأكون بشرك بالله
> أحيانا بقول ياااا لو يوم الدين طلع إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق وديني دين باطل وكمان ياااا لو أعتنقت المسيحية وجه يوم الدين اكتشفت أني أعتنقت دين باطل ، علشان كده أنا مش هاكتفي باللي بقرأه حتي لو اقتنعت 100% أقناعي ده مش كافي ليا لأ أنا عايزة ربنا يبعتلي رسالة بأيديه رسالة تخليني لو شفت أي حاجة مهما كانت قوية تثبت أني الدين الأسلامي هو دين الحق مقتنعش بيها علشان ربنا هو بكل ذاته وجلاله وقدرته  اللي كلمني وقالي إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق .
> وحاجة كمان عايزة اقولك عليها أني عمري ماكنت قرايبة من ربنا بالشكل ده لدرجة أني بقاوم مع نفسي أني معلش أي ذنب يزعله مني مش يغضبه عليا لأ يزعله مني علشان بحس إني لو معملتش شئ غلط علشان غضب ربنا يبقي معناه أني خايفة وبعمل حاجة اجباري من كتر خوفي ، لكن علشان مايزعلش مني يعني معناه أني بحبه جدا والإنسان معروف لما بيحب إنسان عادي مثله بيعمل كل اللي بيطلبه منه بكل حب مبالك أني أكون بحب ربي .
> اسفة أني طولت و‎دخلت في حاجات خارج السؤال معلش اصلي لما بكتب بنسي نفسي ‏‎ ‎



*ربنا معاكى و يرشدك و ينور طريقك*​*بالنسبة لموضوع الأسئلة : *
مش أصحاب الديانات الأخرى بس هم اللى بيسألوا فى المسيحية 
إحنا كمان اللى إتولدنا لاقينا نفسنا جوة الكنيسة و لاقينا نفسنا متعمدين من غير تعب و لاحاجة 
و بنسمع كل يوم عظة شكل ............مع كل دا كل يوم بنسأل و كل يوم بنعرف معلومة جديدة 

*بالنسبة لموضوع الخوف :*
الخوف اللى هو الرعب من القدوم على تصرف إنتى شايفاه صح و متهابه إنك تقومى بيه 
لأنك عارفة عواقب التصرف دا  ......دا شىء طبيعى جدا......عندنا مثال شهير فى الكتاب المقدس لأحد تلاميذ السيد المسيح لما قال إنه ما يعرفهوش و لا حتى شافه و لا يعرفه من شدة الخوف
لكنه فاق الى نفسه و بكى على هذا الخوف

*روشتة تخص موضوع الخوف :* 
1-إفتكرى مواقف فيها خطورة و لو بسيطة حصلت معاكى  لكن ربنا نجاكى منها و مالكيش دعوة بالمواقف اللى حصلت مع غيرك 
2- خليكى واثقة جدا إن ربنا لا يمكن أن يسمح لك بتجربة فوق طاقتك لأنه يحب الانسان جدا و لا يرضى بهلاكه
3- اتكلمى مع ربنا بصراحة و قولى له أنا خايفة من كذا و من كذا قولى له أنا خايفة أقولك يا بابا تطلع مش بابا و ييجى يقوم القيامة ألاقى نفسى فى النار ...قولى له أنا خايفة أؤمن إن يسوع المسيح هو الاله الواحد الوحيد يطلع الموضوع غلط فى غلط و ألاقى نفسى فى جهنم ......قولى له كل اللى فى قلبك .....قولى له محتاجة لك ......

*بالنسبة لموضوع الصلاة :*
ما تفكريش فى حكاية " أنا نفسى أصلى زيكوا " 
 الصلاه الحقيقية هى :
إنك تتكلمى مع الاله الواحد .....اتكلمى معاه عن كل حاجة فى خاطرك....قولى له طلباتك .....  ..قولى له خوفك ...قولى له كل اللى قلبك .........قولى له بحبك......قولى له لا تتركنى ......قولى له ارشدنى ............هى ديه الصلاه الحقيقية مش ترديد كلام و خلاص


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ربنا معاكى و يرشدك و ينور طريقك*​*بالنسبة لموضوع الأسئلة : *
> مش أصحاب الديانات الأخرى بس هم اللى بيسألوا فى المسيحية
> إحنا كمان اللى إتولدنا لاقينا نفسنا جوة الكنيسة و لاقينا نفسنا متعمدين من غير تعب و لاحاجة
> و بنسمع كل يوم عظة شكل ............مع كل دا كل يوم بنسأل و كل يوم بنعرف معلومة جديدة
> ...



عايزة اقولك أني مخصصة كل يوم وقت معين اكلم ربنا ومن يوم ما قررت الموضوع ده مافيش يوم عدا عليا من غير ما اكلمه ، وفعلا بكلمه واقوله كل اللي قولتيه واكتر بكتير أنا بترجاه  وببقي حاسة أني عايزة اشب لفوق علشان أروحله ، من كتر ما بترجاه انه ينقذني ويساعدني ومايسبنيش لوحدي ومابيردش عليا ببقي خايفة يجي عليا يوم وأكون ملحده أنا عارفة طبعا إن التفكير ده شيطاني بس ربنا سابني ومش عايز يكلمني مش عايزة يطمني خلاني احس انه مابيحبنيش


----------



## antonius (16 يونيو 2011)

> عايزة اقولك أني مخصصة كل يوم وقت معين اكلم ربنا ومن يوم ما قررت الموضوع ده مافيش يوم عدا عليا من غير ما اكلمه ، وفعلا بكلمه واقوله كل اللي قولتيه واكتر بكتير أنا بترجاه وببقي حاسة أني عايزة اشب لفوق علشان أروحله ، من كتر ما بترجاه انه ينقذني ويساعدني ومايسبنيش لوحدي ومابيردش عليا ببقي خايفة يجي عليا يوم وأكون ملحده أنا عارفة طبعا إن التفكير ده شيطاني بس ربنا سابني ومش عايز يكلمني مش عايزة يطمني خلاني احس انه مابيحبنيش


يا هالة أعظم القديسين و الانبياء وقعوا في شك! هذا أمر طبيعي, الذي لا يشك يكون قد عطّل عقله 
بطرس أنكر الرب ثلاث مرات!! فكيف بنا نحن الضعفاء البسطاء؟
بس صدقيني ربنا بيحبّك, يكفي انه ارسلك هنا..و ربنا كلمك..ويستمر يكلمك..
شوفي ربنا بيقولك ايه:
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 
و من يختار الحياة لا يهلك..ولا داعي للخوف..الرب ليس جزار و عنيف كما صوّروه لكي..بل الله محبّة


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

antonius قال:


> يا هالة أعظم القديسين و الانبياء وقعوا في شك! هذا أمر طبيعي, الذي لا يشك يكون قد عطّل عقله
> بطرس أنكر الرب ثلاث مرات!! فكيف بنا نحن الضعفاء البسطاء؟
> بس صدقيني ربنا بيحبّك, يكفي انه ارسلك هنا..و ربنا كلمك..ويستمر يكلمك..
> شوفي ربنا بيقولك ايه:
> ...



بس مش عايزاه يكلمني بالروح القدس اللي مش معترف بيها عندنا أنا عايزاه يكلمني برسالة اشوفها .


----------



## absmatic (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> بس مش عايزاه يكلمني بالروح القدس اللي مش معترف بيها عندنا أنا عايزاه يكلمني برسالة اشوفها .


هقلك ايه في الانجيل واستهشادي بيها لا ينفي عني اسلامي بس بجد انا شايفها معبره جدا كلمه قالها المسيح لابليس وَقَدْ كُتِبَ  			أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ!


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> بس مش عايزاه يكلمني بالروح القدس اللي مش معترف بيها عندنا أنا عايزاه يكلمني برسالة اشوفها .


 

الروح القدس يا *هالة* هو الله ولا يصح الكلام عنه بصفة المؤمث والقول "بيها" بل به.

عدم إعترافك بالروح القدس هو سبب حجب رؤيتك للحق.
*لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.*



ومع ذلك، فإن الله بمحبته لك بعث لك بالرسالة التي طلبتيها في رد  الأخ  *absmatic*  رقم #*35*  .

هل *شفتيها ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2011)

*استاذه هاله ....... اقرى الإنجيل ...... حتلاقى فى كل مرة رسالة شخصية لك ...*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا بحب المسيح جدا كإله وكتير بيبقي نفسي اصلي زيكم وعايزة أقول بسم المسيح، بسم ابي يسوع ، بسم الاب والأبن والروح القدس إله واحد  امين، نفسي اروح الكنيسة وأحضر مواعظ نفسي أصوم معاكم ، نفسي اعيد في عيدكم ، نفسي يكون الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق ، نفسي أقول للناس لا للعالم كله أنا مسيحية، ونفسي ونفسي ونفسي، أنا أحيانا بحس أني مسيحية وبعد ده كله لو اكتشفت إن المسيح مش اكتر من رسول يبقي عذاب من ربنا ولا لأ؟
> أنا بخاف لأكون بشرك بالله
> أحيانا بقول ياااا لو يوم الدين طلع إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق وديني دين باطل وكمان ياااا لو أعتنقت المسيحية وجه يوم الدين اكتشفت أني أعتنقت دين باطل ، علشان كده أنا مش هاكتفي باللي بقرأه حتي لو اقتنعت ١٠٠% أقناعي ده مش كافي ليا لأ أنا عايزة ربنا يبعتلي رسالة بأيديه رسالة تخليني لو شفت أي حاجة مهما كانت قوية تثبت أني الدين الأسلامي هو دين الحق مقتنعش بيها علشان ربنا هو بكل ذاته وجلاله وقدرته  اللي كلمني وقالي إن الدين المسيحي هو دين الحق .
> وحاجة كمان عايزة اقولك عليها أني عمري ماكنت قرايبة من ربنا بالشكل ده لدرجة أني بقاوم مع نفسي أني معلش أي ذنب يزعله مني مش يغضبه عليا لأ يزعله مني علشان بحس إني لو معملتش شئ غلط علشان غضب ربنا يبقي معناه أني خايفة وبعمل حاجة اجباري من كتر خوفي ، لكن علشان مايزعلش مني يعني معناه أني بحبه جدا والإنسان معروف لما بيحب إنسان عادي مثله بيعمل كل اللي بيطلبه منه بكل حب مبالك أني أكون بحب ربي .
> اسفة أني طولت و‎دخلت في حاجات خارج السؤال معلش اصلي لما بكتب بنسي نفسي ‏‎ ‎



ياه قكرتينى 
انا خائفه  ((((وانا ايضا كنت خائف من الموت وعذاب القبر ولو لم يكن يسوع هو الله وانه رسول عادى زى اى رسول هتكون الكارثه والجحيم هو اللى منتظرنى وانا بحب ربنا ولا اريد ان اتعذب فى نار لااستحملها وسوف يقولون على كافر ومرتد والمصير طبعا معروف ))
انتى اختى لاتغيرى فستان ده خوف طبيعى وصحى لان الامر بش سهل ابدا ومهما عبرتى لن يشعر بهذا الخوف الا من عاشه بالفعل فهذا مورث عقائدى مرتبط بحياتنا اللى فاتت كلها 
بصى انا بش هرد الا فى شى واحد هو انكى قلتى انكى تحبى ربنا 
وهو كمان بيحبك ولن يتركك ابدا بسى ابدائى انتى بفتح الباب لانه واقف على الباب بمجرد ان تفتحى الباب هيدخل 
المهم ان تكون البدايه منكى اختى لان الرب ترك الاحتيار حتى يكون هناك الثواب والعقاب 
واتركى الفكر الشطيانى بانكى تريدى اى رساله بتقول ان اختيارك صح الرساله لاتاتى الا بعد ايمانك  هل ممكن ندعوا الله ان يضىء مصباح مطفى وفيشه الكهرباء منزوعه منه ؟؟؟؟
ونقول ان الله غير مستجيب لدعائنا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> هقلك ايه في الانجيل واستهشادي بيها لا ينفي عني اسلامي بس بجد انا شايفها معبره جدا كلمه قالها المسيح لابليس وَقَدْ كُتِبَ  			أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ!



من مش بجرب الهي أنا بس بقوله يارب أنا عايزة إثبات منك أنت إثبات من حبيبي مش من بشر علشان أكون واثقة من اللي أنا بعمله ومش خايفه من قراري وأكون متأكدة انه قرار صح


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

أمة قال:


> الروح القدس يا *هالة* هو الله ولا يصح الكلام عنه بصفة المؤمث والقول "بيها" بل به.
> 
> عدم إعترافك بالروح القدس هو سبب حجب رؤيتك للحق.
> *لأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ؟ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ.*
> ...



أنا ماقولتش أني مش بعترف بالروح القدس الدين الاسلامي هو اللي مش بيعترف به ، أنا عن نفسي لما صديقة ليا مسيحية قالت لي إن اللي أنا حساه ده الروح القدس حلت عليا كنت فرحانة جدا بمجرد أساسي إن في حاجة حلت عليا من ربنا كأن روح منه دخلت روحي وبتمني إن ده يكون حقيقي وإن أكون غالية عند ربنا للدرجة دي.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذه هاله ....... اقرى الإنجيل ...... حتلاقى فى كل مرة رسالة شخصية لك ...*



أنا بخاف من قرأت الانجيل لأني كل ماأقرأه أحب المسيح اكتر وبيجيني احساس انه مش محرف وبحس أني عايزة أتعمد وأنا خايفة أعمل ده قبل ماربنا يبعتلي رسالة من عنده (نفسي يظهرلي زي ما ظهر لناس تانية)


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا بخاف من قرأت الانجيل لأني كل ماأقرأه أحب المسيح اكتر وبيجيني احساس انه مش محرف وبحس أني عايزة أتعمد وأنا خايفة أعمل ده قبل ماربنا يبعتلي رسالة من عنده (نفسي يظهرلي زي ما ظهر لناس تانية)


*عجبت لامرك يا استاذه هالة !!!!!!
انت تريدي معرفة الله الحق و ان يرسل لك رساله 
ابي صوت صارخ قالك الصوت حتلاقيه في الكتاب المقدس
تقولي مش عايزة اقرا الكتاب المقدس لاني بحب المسيح لما اقراه 
طيب ما انت لو بتحبي المسيح اكتر اليس هذه رساله لكي 
هو قال ارجعوا الي ارجع اليكم و قال تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم
طالما انتي بتستريحي من قراة الكتاب المقدس يبقي ده في حد ذاته رساله ليكي انه بيحقق وعده معاكي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا بخاف من قرأت الانجيل لأني كل ماأقرأه أحب المسيح اكتر وبيجيني احساس انه مش محرف وبحس أني عايزة أتعمد وأنا خايفة أعمل ده قبل ماربنا يبعتلي رسالة من عنده (نفسي يظهرلي زي ما ظهر لناس تانية)



*تعريف الإيمان: هو اليقين بوجود ما لا نستطيع لمسه بحواسنا

فأنت تريدى وضع الإيمان جانبا

وعلى العموم محبة الرب لك ولكافة خليقته خارج حدود الشك .... ثقى أنه يحبك وأنه سيختار الصالح لك ..... شاهدى الفيديو الذى فى توقيعى .....*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة 

هالة اولا الرب يباركك وينور قلبك زي ما نور قلبي وقلوبنا كلنا 

انا مش هاقري كل التعليقات لانها كتير بس هقولك حاجة خليتني متمسك بالمسيح وزاد ايماني بيه جدا وخلاني لازم كل يوم اروح الكنيسة 

انا قبل ما الجا للرب يسوع كنت مسلم وعايش فى السعودية ودايما بسمع ان المسيحين دول وحشين وبيحرضوا على قتلنا ( المسلمين ) والغريب انهم بيضطهدونا ( المسلمين ) يعني احنا ( المسيحيين ) بنضطهد ( المسلمين ) واخدة بالك !! وان الكنيسة دي مبني وحش فيه اسلحة ونجس !! وفيه وحوش جوا وممنوع اى حد يدخل !! دا خلاني اول مرة رحت اخدت واحدة مسيحية اعرفها من ايام المرحلة الاعدادية فى المدرسة قلت لها مش هاقدر ادخل لوحدي عايز حد يكسر لى الرهبة والخوف مع انى كنت مؤمن بالمسيح بس كنت حاسس بخوف انى ادخل بس لما دخلت وسمعت وشوفت تعامل الناس جوا عامل ازاي وكلام ابونا وكلامه عن السلام والمحبة وايه الى يليق وميلقش باولاد المسيح 

دا خلاني اؤمن بالمسيح بقوة لانى عرفت ازاي انا كنت مخدوع بمعني اصح انكشفت لى الحقيقة كاملة واصبح ايماني بالمسيح اقوي بكتيير والكنيسة بقت اغلي حاجة فى حياتي لازم اروح كل يوم اكلم ربنا واشكي له همومي واقوله على الى مفرحني واطلب منه يقف معايا ويباركني ويوفقني فى الدراسة 

اتمني اكون افدتك بالشكل دا لان اانا فاهم انتى محتاجة ايه  انتى محتاجة الدعم المعنوي والنفسي وتعرفى اكتر من تجارب الجدد نفسهم مش من المسيحيين بالفطرة عايزة تعرفى ليه وازاي وايه احساسهم ( جوسيبل لايف دا الى محتاجه هالة  اظن كدا برضه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا بخاف من قرأت الانجيل لأني كل ماأقرأه أحب المسيح اكتر وبيجيني احساس انه مش محرف وبحس أني عايزة أتعمد وأنا خايفة أعمل ده قبل ماربنا يبعتلي رسالة من عنده (نفسي يظهرلي زي ما ظهر لناس تانية)




حبيبتي 
كونك بتحسي بالاحساس دا جواكي
دا في حد ذاته دليل ورساله ليكي من ربنا انك في الطريق الصح

وخوفك دا سبب ان عدو الخير حاسس انك هتبعدي عنه
وهتفلتي من ايده ودا طبعا شئ مش هايقبله
فلازم يحاربك باحساس الخوف دايما
ويشكك انك لازم تجيلك رساله من ربنا مباشره

اخر حاجه هاقولها ليكي
زي ما المسيح قال لابليس علي جبل التجربه
لا تجرب الرب الهك

بلاش تجربي ربنا وتفضلي تقوليه نفسي تظهرلي وتبعتلي رساله منك
زي فلان او علان

لان ربنا بيكلم كل واحد منا بطريقه مختلفه حسب ما هو شايف
جايز هو بيكلم غيرك بالظهور لانه عارف انه مش هايؤمن غير بالظهور

وهو بيكلمك عن طريق انك بتحبيه كل ما تقرأي الانجيل
لان دي الطريقه اللي شايفها مناسبه ليكي

افتحي قلبك واقرأي الانجيل وصلي كتير واتكلمي معاه
وصدقيني وقتها هتحسي بالظهور او الرساله اللي انتي مستنيها

يسوع يظهرلك ذاته ويعرفك طريقك اكتر
بصلوات ام النور وشفاعه كل مصاف القديسين 
امين


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2011)

*الايه دي ممكن تساعدك 
" طوبي لمن امن و لم يري"
دي السيد المسيح قالها لتوما لما توما شك اان السيد المسيح قام من الاموات*
*فياريت تحاولي متبقيش زي توما و تامني و ربنا بيطوبك اهو*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (16 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *عجبت لامرك يا استاذه هالة !!!!!!
> انت تريدي معرفة الله الحق و ان يرسل لك رساله
> ابي صوت صارخ قالك الصوت حتلاقيه في الكتاب المقدس
> تقولي مش عايزة اقرا الكتاب المقدس لاني بحب المسيح لما اقراه
> ...



مش يمكن حبي للمسيح علشان شيفاه في الانجيل رجل عظيم وحنون


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2011)

عايزة ربنا يظهر لك ذاته !؟
يبقى حبيه ، طب ازاى تحبيه .؟
تعرفى وصاياه وتنفذيها ومتكسريهاش .

ساعتها ربنا يبنى بيت فى قلبك .

*John 14:21*اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي». *John 14:22*قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟» *John 14:23*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كَلاَمِي، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. *John 14:24*اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 


ابونا قاللى كلمة حلوة
فلب الانسان هو مزبلة ، ملئ بالزبالة التى هى الافكار الشريرة او الخطايا المتنوعة
عندما ننفذ كلام المسيح ( نحبه) يبنى الله بداخلنا بيتا ( مسكن الله بداخلنا ) وكل ما نستمر فى الحياة مع ربنا وننفذ وصاياه ، البيت يكبر فمزبلة القلب بتقل وتختفى .

لازم الكتاب المقدس ، لان ربنا بيتكلم من خلاله بشكل عجيب ، لكل فرد بحسب ظروفه .​​​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> هالة اولا الرب يباركك وينور قلبك زي ما نور قلبي وقلوبنا كلنا
> 
> ...



عندك حق بس أنا طماعة شوية وعايزة اشوف بعيني الناس اللي بقت مسيحية وهي في الأصل كانت مسلمة، أنا شفت بعيني ناس كانت مسيحية وبقت مسلمة بس ماشفتش العكس علشان كده لما عملت موضوعي ده كان متهيألي أني ممكن اتعرف علي وحدة  مسيحية عايشة مع أهل مسلمين وأني أشوفهم  و اشوفها واتأكد انها مسيحية وأعرف ايه وصلها لكده ، بس بعد تفكير لاقيت إن ده في خطورة كبيرة عليا وكمان اكيد أي حد هيخاف


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الايه دي ممكن تساعدك
> " طوبي لمن امن و لم يري"
> دي السيد المسيح قالها لتوما لما توما شك اان السيد المسيح قام من الاموات*
> *فياريت تحاولي متبقيش زي توما و تامني و ربنا بيطوبك اهو*



أنا فعلا صديقة ليا شبهتني بتوما لما قولتلها أنا عايزة اشوف بعيني


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حبيبتي
> كونك بتحسي بالاحساس دا جواكي
> دا في حد ذاته دليل ورساله ليكي من ربنا انك في الطريق الصح
> 
> ...



أنا كمان قادرة أؤمن غير بالظهور علشان كده بقولكم صلولي علي قد ما تقدرو ، وأنا كمان هاروح الكنيسة وهاصلي بأسم يسوع ولو هو الرب اكيد هايبعتلي الرسالة اللي مستنياها منه


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

اهلا هالة نورتى المنتدى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (17 يونيو 2011)

ممكن اطلب من اختى مونيكا نصلى من اجل اختنا هاله


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (17 يونيو 2011)

*سلام محبة اخت هالة: *انا مقدر موقفك جدا كوني عابر جديد وبالطبع ظروف كل واحد هي التي تحدد له كيفية التعامل في هذا الامر ولكن كل الذي ارجوه منك ان تتأكدي من حقيقة ايمانك جيداً واعتقد (وبدون زعل من احد ) انه لايوجد احد يمكنه ان يساعدك فلقد حاولت قبلك وتلقيت الكثير من التجاهل وكلمات التخوين واني جاسوس دخيل عليهم واخيرا اقتنعت بفكرة انه لايوجد غير رب المجد يسوع الراعي الصالح الذي يرعي مصالحي ويساعدني في تجاوز ازماتي:15_3_36[1]:* الرب معك ويرشدك *


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> *سلام محبة اخت هالة: *انا مقدر موقفك جدا كوني عابر جديد وبالطبع ظروف كل واحد هي التي تحدد له كيفية التعامل في هذا الامر ولكن كل الذي ارجوه منك ان تتأكدي من حقيقة ايمانك جيداً واعتقد (وبدون زعل من احد ) انه لايوجد احد يمكنه ان يساعدك فلقد حاولت قبلك وتلقيت الكثير من التجاهل وكلمات التخوين واني جاسوس دخيل عليهم واخيرا اقتنعت بفكرة انه لايوجد غير رب المجد يسوع الراعي الصالح الذي يرعي مصالحي ويساعدني في تجاوز ازماتي:15_3_36[1]:* الرب معك ويرشدك *



حقيقي الرب هو الوحيد الذي سوف ينقذني ويرشدني 
بس اكيد أخواتي هنا لهم يد في هذا وهايسعدوني بصلاوتهم لي.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن اطلب من اختى مونيكا نصلى من اجل اختنا هاله



اكتر حاجة ،محتاجاها ، ربنا يعوضكم.


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> حقيقي الرب هو الوحيد الذي سوف ينقذني ويرشدني
> بس اكيد أخواتي هنا لهم يد في هذا وهايسعدوني بصلاوتهم لي.


صلاوتنا سوف نرفعها دائما لاجل خلاصك بس المهم ايه هيه شكل المساعدة اللى انتي عايزا:15_3_36[1]:ها


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> صلاوتنا سوف نرفعها دائما لاجل خلاصك بس المهم ايه هيه شكل المساعدة اللى انتي عايزا:15_3_36[1]:ها


 
تصلولي كتييييير 
وتقولو للمسيح لو هو الاله يظهرلي ويطمني 
علشان لما أخذ القرار أخده بكل ثقة ومن غير خوف وقلق 
لأكون اخترت غلط ، أنا دخلت المنتدي هنا علشان أجمع اكتر قدر من الصلاوات اللي توصلني للإله الحقيقي .


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> تصلولي كتييييير وتقولو للمسيح لو هو الاله يظهرلي ويطمني علشان لما أخذ القرار أخده بكل ثقة ومن غير خوف وقلق لأكون اخترت غلط ، أنا دخلت المنتدي هنا علشان أجمع اكتر قدر من الصلاوات اللي توصلني للإله الحقيقي .



*ما هذا ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو مظهرش لك يبقى مش هو الإله ؟؟؟؟

الأستاذه هاله بدأت تلخبط وبدأت اشك فى نواياها  .... أطلب بغلق الموضوع

*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> تصلولي كتييييير وتقولو للمسيح لو هو الاله يظهرلي ويطمني علشان لما أخذ القرار أخده بكل ثقة ومن غير خوف وقلق لأكون اخترت غلط ، أنا دخلت المنتدي هنا علشان أجمع اكتر قدر من الصلاوات اللي توصلني للإله الحقيقي .


 

لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك اخت هالة 
ولكني حسب معلوماتي القليلة في الانجيل ان يسوع المسيح له المجد قال لاتجربوا الرب الاهكم 
(واتمني من الاخواة المتواجدين يصححوا لى المعلومة )
اعرفك ان الله لايظهر لاحد ولسنا افضل من موسي الذي طلب رؤيته ولم يستجب له المهم 
اذا كانت لك قوة ايمان فسوف يرشدك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2011)

*اختنا هاله الله يعلن لنا عن نفسه بطرق متنوعة وفي أحوال مختلفة متباينة فيظهر لنا في أعماله، وتدبير عنايته فنحن لا نبحث عن اله يظهر ولكننا نبحث عن اله يحب ويعتنى ويدبر وووو
صلواتنا من اجلك وليحقق الرب مشيئته الصالحه فى حياتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> تصلولي كتييييير وتقولو للمسيح لو هو الاله يظهرلي ويطمني علشان لما أخذ القرار أخده بكل ثقة ومن غير خوف وقلق لأكون اخترت غلط ، أنا دخلت المنتدي هنا علشان أجمع اكتر قدر من الصلاوات اللي توصلني للإله الحقيقي .





هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا كمان قادرة أؤمن غير بالظهور علشان كده بقولكم صلولي علي قد ما تقدرو ، وأنا كمان هاروح الكنيسة وهاصلي بأسم يسوع ولو هو الرب اكيد هايبعتلي الرسالة اللي مستنياها منه




بكلامك دا بتقولي انك مش هاتؤمني غير لما تشوفي رساله او ربنا يظهرلك

لازم تعرفي شئ مهم جدا
ان ربنا هو اللي بيختار الطريقه الي يعرفك بيها ذاته
مش انتي اللي هتختاري

لازم تحطي دايما قصاد عينيك
قول المسيح للشيطان

لا تجرب الرب الهك

بلاش تسيبي قلبك وفكرك لحروب الشيطان 

ربنا لو كان شايف ان ظهوره هايفيدك او في مصلحتك
ماكنتش استني انك تتطلبي منه 

الهنا حنون كدا وفاصح القلوب والكلي
عارف ايه في قلبك من قبل ما تنطقي اصلا

الرساله بين ايديك بلاش بشكك تضيعها منك
وقتها هتندمي ندم عمرك اللي مهما بكيتي عليه مش هايفيدك ابدا


بلاش تخلي الشك يسيطر عليكي
المسيح هو الله
 ونحن نؤمن بهذا 

صلي واطلبي انتي ربنا يفتح عيون قلبك عشان تشوفي وتؤمني
ودا الاهم مش مهم تشوفيها بعيونك 

ربنا يلمس قلبك ويرشدك 
ويبعد عنك حيل وتشكيك ابليس


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هذا ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو مظهرش لك يبقى مش هو الإله ؟؟؟؟
> 
> الأستاذه هاله بدأت تلخبط وبدأت اشك فى نواياها  .... أطلب بغلق الموضوع
> 
> *



نيتي سليمة وربنا يعلم باللي جواية ، وياأخ صوت صارخ متنساش أني أتربيت ٢٦ سنه علي إن محمد نبي وعيسي نبي تخيل ٢٦سنة وبعدها فجأة كل ده يكون فيه شكوك ، حاول تضع نفسك مكاني متربي علي القرآن وعلي نبوة محمد وهذا هو دين الله لمدة ٢٦ سنة متربي في وسط ناس مسلمة بتصلي وتصوم وتحج  وطول عمرك متربي علي إن المسيحين بيعبدوا إله غير حقيقي وأنهم من أهل النار وفجأة تلاقي نفسك بتحب هذا الدين وشفت انه دين جميل وفي ميزات كتير ممكن كل حاجة حلوة شفتها في الدين ، ده يخليك تنسي كل اللي أتربيت علي بكل سهولة ، 
‏( اقسم بربي اللي هو ربك ورب كل الناس أني نيتي  سليمة ومش عايزة غير الله )


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يونيو 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن اطلب من اختى مونيكا نصلى من اجل اختنا هاله




*الرب يعطيها الاستنارة وينور قلبها ويعرفها الطريق الحق

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180880

اختى هالة اطلبى من الرب ان يعرفك الحقيقة
تكلمى مع الرب  خالق الكون كأب او كصديق
اطلبى منه ببكاء ولجاجة ان يعرفك الطريق والحق


​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> نيتي سليمة وربنا يعلم باللي جواية ، وياأخ صوت صارخ متنساش أني أتربيت ٢٦ سنه علي إن محمد نبي وعيسي نبي تخيل ٢٦سنة وبعدها فجأة كل ده يكون فيه شكوك ، حاول تضع نفسك مكاني متربي علي القرآن وعلي نبوة محمد وهذا هو دين الله لمدة ٢٦ سنة متربي في وسط ناس مسلمة بتصلي وتصوم وتحج  وطول عمرك متربي علي إن المسيحين بيعبدوا إله غير حقيقي وأنهم من أهل النار وفجأة تلاقي نفسك بتحب هذا الدين وشفت انه دين جميل وفي ميزات كتير ممكن كل حاجة حلوة شفتها في الدين ، ده يخليك تنسي كل اللي أتربيت علي بكل سهولة ،
> ‏( اقسم بربي اللي هو ربك ورب كل الناس أني نيتي  سليمة ومش عايزة غير الله )



*الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك
عشان تحبى المسيحية فهذه نعمة من عند الرب
اقرأى الانجيل العهد الجديد بشارة يوحنا
الرب يعطيكى الاستنارة ​*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

احمد العلى قال:


> لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك اخت هالة ولكني حسب معلوماتي القليلة في الانجيل ان يسوع المسيح له المجد قال لاتجربوا الرب الاهكم (واتمني من الاخواة المتواجدين يصححوا لى المعلومة )اعرفك ان الله لايظهر لاحد ولسنا افضل من موسي الذي طلب رؤيته ولم يستجب له المهم اذا كانت لك قوة ايمان فسوف يرشدك



أنا مش بجرب الهي ، يا جماعة أنا عايشة وسط ناس مسلمة متدينة ، بدخل المنتدي واشوف قسم الشهادات واقرأ الكتاب المقدس وأصاحب أخوات مسيحين ألاقي الناس بتتكلم بكل ثقة إن المسيح هو الله وبحس ده معاهم ، أكون في منزلي ومع اهلي وأصحابي المسلمات ألاقيهم بيتكلموا بكل ثقة إن المسيح نبي الله  بخاف وأتراجع رغم أني بضايق لما حد يحب يأكدلي إن المسيح نبي وبفرح لما حد يأكدلي إن المسيح هو الله لكن الخوف من يوم الدين والحساب اقوي من أي شئ


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> نيتي سليمة وربنا يعلم باللي جواية ، وياأخ صوت صارخ متنساش أني أتربيت ٢٦ سنه علي إن محمد نبي وعيسي نبي تخيل ٢٦سنة وبعدها فجأة كل ده يكون فيه شكوك ، حاول تضع نفسك مكاني متربي علي القرآن وعلي نبوة محمد وهذا هو دين الله لمدة ٢٦ سنة متربي في وسط ناس مسلمة بتصلي وتصوم وتحج  وطول عمرك متربي علي إن المسيحين بيعبدوا إله غير حقيقي وأنهم من أهل النار وفجأة تلاقي نفسك بتحب هذا الدين وشفت انه دين جميل وفي ميزات كتير ممكن كل حاجة حلوة شفتها في الدين ، ده يخليك تنسي كل اللي أتربيت علي بكل سهولة ،
> ‏( اقسم بربي اللي هو ربك ورب كل الناس أني نيتي  سليمة ومش عايزة غير الله )




يا هاله
ليه خايفه تسيبي قلبك لربنا وهو يختارلك الصالح ؟
ليه شرطه ايمانك بربنا بانه يظهرلك او يبعتلك رساله ؟
ليه بتخافي تقرأي في الانجيل وتحبي المسيح زي ما انتي قولتلي ؟

صدقيني كلنا حاسين بيكي جدا
وبنحاول نساعدك علي قد ما نقدر
بس انتي خايفه تساعدي نفسك
وشرطه خلاصك بظهور او رساله ودا في حد ذاته غلط
ربنا اختارلك وداعي تعرفي انه هو الحياه عن طريق الانجيل
ساعدي نفسك واقري الانجيل اكتر وانتي هتلاقي الرسايل اللي عايزها


حبيبتي سيبي ربنا هو اللي يختارلك المناسب ليكي
وثقي انه في الوقت المناسب هايعطيكي سؤال قلبك 
وهتشوفيه بالايمان

ربنا ينزع عنك شكوك عدو الخير وحروبه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (17 يونيو 2011)

أنا خايفة ياأخواتي خايفة جدا ومفيش مخلوق هايحس باللي جواية غير الله وأنا مش عيزاه يظهرلي بذاته يبعتلي رسالة أو رؤية تزيح الخوف من قلبي ، 
وبعتذر لكم إن قولت أي شئ غلط في حق الدين المسيحي 
وقبل إغلاق الموضوع مثل ما طلب الأخ صوت صارخ أحب أقول لكم أنا يوم ما دخلت المنتدي دخلت علشان ألاقي اللي يساعدني ألاقي اللي يصليلي كنت عايزة أتعمق في المسيحية اكتر ، ولو شايفين أني مش صادقة في كلامي أو أني دخلت أعمل أفلام عليكم أنا مستعدة أخرج  من المنتدي حالا لأن بجد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ جرحني جدا ، واسفة لو ازعجتكم.


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا خايفة ياأخواتي خايفة جدا ومفيش مخلوق هايحس باللي جواية غير الله وأنا مش عيزاه يظهرلي بذاته يبعتلي رسالة أو رؤية تزيح الخوف من قلبي ،
> وبعتذر لكم إن قولت أي شئ غلط في حق الدين المسيحي
> وقبل إغلاق الموضوع مثل ما طلب الأخ صوت صارخ أحب أقول لكم أنا يوم ما دخلت المنتدي دخلت علشان ألاقي اللي يساعدني ألاقي اللي يصليلي كنت عايزة أتعمق في المسيحية اكتر ، ولو شايفين أني مش صادقة في كلامي أو أني دخلت أعمل أفلام عليكم أنا مستعدة أخرج  من المنتدي حالا لأن بجد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ جرحني جدا ، واسفة لو ازعجتكم.



حبيبتي احنا حاسين بيكي قوي
وعارفين معني خوفك وانه شئ مش سهل عليكي ولا علي اي انسان
فجاه بيكتشف ان الدين اللي اتربي عليه طول عمره يطلع دين غلط ومش دين حق

عارفين انه صعب عليكي تكوني عايشه بين اسره مسلمه وعارفين انه خطر علي حياتك
طلبتي رساله من ربنا عشان يقبتلك انه الاله الحقيقي وان الدين المسيحي دين حق
والرساله واضحه بين ايديك
وبتحسي بيها لما بتقري الانجيل او بتكلمي اي حد عن المسيح

اطلبي من ربنا يشيل من جواكي الخوف
واقري الايات دي وهي تساعدك 
" تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لان الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب " " يشوع 1 : 9 "

" تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم لان الرب الهك سائر معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك  "  " تثنيه 31: 6 "

" انتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك . وانتظر الرب " " مزمور 27 :14 "

" لا تخف لاني معك واباركك "  " تكوين 26 : 24 "


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (18 يونيو 2011)

*اختي العزيزة هالة اعتقد انه اذا كان احد سيشعر بما تمري به فانا اقدر واحد على الاقل ممن هم متواجدين حاليا فانا لست فقط من اسرة مسلمة بل اننى من عائلة متشددة لابعد ماتتخيلي ومع ذلك فانا على استعداد لان اعلن للجميع بامر هذا ولكن صدقينى لوكان الامر سينقلب عليا انا فقط لكان الامر هين ولكن الاثر الذي سيضر  اناس اغلى عندي من روحى ولكن كل الذي استطيع ان اقوله لك هو ان تبحثي في قلبك في سكون الليل وفي الوقت الذي تخلدين فيه مع نفسك وانا واثق انك عندها ستري النور الذي ينير حياتك وقلبك ولا تحزني من كلمات التشكك تلك واجعليها شرارة صغير يعقبها نور ساطع*


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا خايفة ياأخواتي خايفة جدا ومفيش مخلوق هايحس باللي جواية غير الله وأنا مش عيزاه يظهرلي بذاته يبعتلي رسالة أو رؤية تزيح الخوف من قلبي ،
> وبعتذر لكم إن قولت أي شئ غلط في حق الدين المسيحي
> وقبل إغلاق الموضوع مثل ما طلب الأخ صوت صارخ أحب أقول لكم أنا يوم ما دخلت المنتدي دخلت علشان ألاقي اللي يساعدني ألاقي اللي يصليلي كنت عايزة أتعمق في المسيحية اكتر ، ولو شايفين أني مش صادقة في كلامي أو أني دخلت أعمل أفلام عليكم أنا مستعدة أخرج  من المنتدي حالا لأن بجد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ جرحني جدا ، واسفة لو ازعجتكم.



اهدى كده واختبارات ربنا كتير
متخليش خلاف مع اى شخص يبعدك عن هدفك اللى هو الرب يسوع
كل واحد بيتكلم هنا لمصلحتك اولا
والكل موجود هنا للخدمه
واذا كان اى حد اتكلم معاكى باى اسلوب فهو من باب الحرص والخوف على  حياتك

المسيح يرعاكى وينور قلبك
​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

ياريت حد يكتبلي الصلاة الربانية ، أنا ناويت أصليها ،وأنا مش عارفة هو اسمها كده صح ولا لأ .


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

ايون اسمها كدا صح يا حبيبتي 

* أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *
 *   لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. *
 *   خبزنا    الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. *
 *   وأغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. *
 *   ولا    تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. *
 *   بالمسيح    يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.*
 * آمين.*​ 

صليها وربنا يرشدك للصالح


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا خايفة ياأخواتي خايفة جدا ومفيش مخلوق هايحس باللي جواية غير الله وأنا مش عيزاه يظهرلي بذاته يبعتلي رسالة أو رؤية تزيح الخوف من قلبي ،
> وبعتذر لكم إن قولت أي شئ غلط في حق الدين المسيحي
> وقبل إغلاق الموضوع مثل ما طلب الأخ صوت صارخ أحب أقول لكم أنا يوم ما دخلت المنتدي دخلت علشان ألاقي اللي يساعدني ألاقي اللي يصليلي كنت عايزة أتعمق في المسيحية اكتر ، ولو شايفين أني مش صادقة في كلامي أو أني دخلت أعمل أفلام عليكم أنا مستعدة أخرج  من المنتدي حالا لأن بجد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ جرحني جدا ، واسفة لو ازعجتكم.



ياابنتى الغاليه احنا كلنا هنا تحت امرك ومستعدين لكل ماتطلبيه بدون ملل اوزهق ونلتمس لكى الف مليون عذر لانى شخصيا عشت هذا الخوف اكثر من 17 سنه واعيش الان حياه مزدوجه يسوع فى قلبى  و فى نفس الوقت اعيش فى اسره مسلمه ومطلوب منى فى ذات الوقت ان اقوم بشعائر المسلمين شفتى قد ايه الازدوجيه اللى انا عايش فيها ولكن الهنا العظيم لايتركنا وحدنا ابدا وهو اعلم بحالنا وعارف كويس التخبط والشك اللى ممكن نعيشه وسط هذه الظروف المتشابكه بس بمجرد ان ترفعى عينك عليه هو بيتصرف صدقينى عن تجربه متشابه لكى تمام ولكن فقط اكسرى حاجز الخوف وهتشوفى 
وبعدين تفتكرى لو الرب ظهر لكى بش هتشكى برضه مع وجودك فى محتمع مسلم ؟؟؟؟؟
مشكلتك ليست الوحيده وانا واحد منهم علشان كده انا مصدقك تمام وحاسس بيكى كويس وعارف قد ايه مقدار الرعب اللى انتى عيشاه الان وانا متاكد ان ربنا بش هيبسك ابدا طالما لديك الرغبه فى معرفه الاله الحقيقى 
الرب يلمس قلبك ويثبتك وينور لك الطريق ابنتى الحبيبه هاله
امين


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايون اسمها كدا صح يا حبيبتي
> 
> * أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *
> *   لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. *
> ...



شكرا جدا جدا ليك 
وياريت لو في صلاة آخري تقوي قلبي تكتبهالي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

هاله 
دي صلاه اسمها صلاة طلب مشوره الله

صليها من قلبك عشان ربنا يرشدك في طريقك

* إلهى، أنت تعلم أنى لا   أعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى. وها   أنا قد شرعت فى ............   فمن أين لىِ أن أعرف جيداً ماهو الصالح لى    إن لم أسترشد نعمتك فى ذلك؟ فأسألك يارب أن تدبرنى فى هذا الأمر. لا   تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى    أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل، وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر    الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك. وإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد، وهبنى نعمتك    لأتممه. وإن كان يضر فانزع منى يارب هذه الرغبة، لأنك عليم بكل شىء، ولايخفى عليك    أمر. وهاأنا عبدك، عاملنى بما يوافقك، إذ لانجاح تام، ولاسلام كامل، إلا بتسليم    ذاتى تحت تدبير مشيئتك. علمنى أن أقول فى كل شىء: يا    أبتاه، ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك. لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد من الآن وإلى الأبد.    آمين. 
*
*
*


*واي حاجه عايزاها احنا معاكي وتحت امرك
*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايون اسمها كدا صح يا حبيبتي
> 
> * أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *
> *   لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. *
> ...





Gospel Life قال:


> هاله
> دي صلاه اسمها صلاة طلب مشوره الله
> 
> صليها من قلبك عشان ربنا يرشدك في طريقك
> ...



شكرا أوي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

بسم الاب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد امين
سلام ونعمة علي الجميع 
أنتم طبعا مستغربين ايه اللي أنا كتباه ده وقولتوا خلاص هالة بقت مسيحية ، لأ أنا لسة مسلمة، بس عايزة أحكلكم حاجة حاصلتلي من حاولي ساعة بس وقبل ما أحكي عارفة إن في ناس مش هاتصدق بس بقولكم والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم هو ده اللي الحصل.
بعد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ كنت مضيقة جدا وكنت حاسة أني مجروحة إن حد شك في صدقي وبعدها لاقيت كل الأخوات بيقولولي متجربيش الرب الهك ومش شرط إن ربنا يظهرلك علشان تصدقي وكلام كتير ، بعدها دخلت البلكونة وقعد اكلم ربنا وابكي واقوله أنت سايبني ليه مش عايز تسمعني ليه مش عايز تكلمني ليه مش أنا خلقك مش أنا حاجة تخصك طب سايبني لوحدي ليه وأنت عارف إن أنا محتجالك دانا كل يوم بترجاك وأنت مش عايز تسمعني ولا تكلمني ولا تبصلي ، وقعد اتكلم مع ربنا بالشكل ده وفي الأخر اتأسفتله علي كلامي ، وبعدها دخلت في منتدي مسيحي مشتركة في قبل ما اشترك في منتدي الكنيسة ، قعد أقرأ في المواضيع اللي فيه ودخلت علي موضوع عنوانه 
سامعني ( أعلي صوتي)
والمضمون كان :
آيات ... ربنا ... الهك ... ابوك ... وبينده عليك هاتسمعه
‏١- ربما أنت لا تعرفني لكنني أعرف كل شئ عنك ( مز ١٣٩ : ١ )
‏٢- أعرف متي تجلس ومتي تقوم ( مز ١٣٩ : ٢)
‏٣-أعرف كل طرقك ( مز ١٣٩ : ٣ )
‏٤- حتي شعر راسك معدودة ( مت ١٠ : ٢٩ )
‏٥-لأنني خلقتك علي صورتي ( تكوين ١ :٢٧ )
‏٦-عرفتك حتي قبل أن تتشكل في بطن امك ( أرميا ١ : ٤ )
‏٧-أخترتك قبل تأسيس العالم ( أفسس ١ : ١١ )
‏٨-لم توجد صدفة أو أعبتاطا كان كل أيام حياتك مكتوبة في كتابي ( مز ١٣٩ : ١٥ )
‏٩-عملت موعد ولادتك وأين ستقيم ( أعمال ١٧ : ٢٦ )
‏١٠-صنعتك بطريقة تدعو للعجب ( مز ١٣ : ١٤ )
‏١١-نسختك في بطن امك ( مز ١٣٩ : ١٣ )
‏١٢-لست الها بغيضا أو غاطبا بل أنا الحب المطلق ( يو ٤ : ١٦ )
‏١٣-فقط لانك ابني ولأني ابوك ( يو ٣ : ١ )
‏١٤-اعطيتك أكثر من أن يستطيع أي اب أن يعطي (مت ٧ : ١١ )
١٥-لأني الاب الكامل ( مت ٥ : ٤٨ )
‏١٦-لأني أبتهج بك فرحا ( صفنيا ٣ : ١٧ )
‏١٧-لأني احبك محبة أبدية (مت ٦ : ٣٣ )
‏١٨-لانك ثمين عندي ( خروج ١٩ : ٥ )
‏١٩-عندما تكون محطم القلب أكون قريبا منك (مز ٣٤ : ١٨ )
‏٢٠-يوما ما سامسح كل دمعة من عينيك وسأزيل كل ألم عانيته علي هذه الأرض ( روي ٢١ : ٤ )
‏٢١-أنا ابوك واحبك كما أحب ابني يسوع (يو ٧ : ٢٣ )
‏٢٢-لأنه بيسوع أعلن حبي لك (يو ١٧ : ٢٦ )
‏٢٣-وإن قبلت ابني يسوع قبلتك ( يو ٢ : ٢٣ )
‏٢٤-تعال إلي وسأقيم أكبر احتفال عرفته السماوات ( لو ١٥ : ٧ )
‏٢٥-وسؤالي هل ستكون أنت أبنا لي ؟ ( يو ١ : ١٣ )
‏٢٦-أني انتظرتك ( لو ١٥ : ١١ )
ابوك الحبيب
طبعا الكلام ده متعروف اثر فيا قد ايه وجعلني ابكي وحسيت بجد انه ليا ، وكمان أنا أتجرحت وأتظلمت كتير في حياتي لاقيتو بيقولي : عندما تكون محطم القلب أكون قريبا منك ، يوما ما سامسح كل دمعة من عينيك وسأزيل كل ألم عانيته علي هذه الأرض .
و مع حيرتي لاقيتو بيقولي:
 أنا ابوك و‎احبك ،تعالي إلي و‎سأقيم‎أكبر احتفال عرفته السماوات ، أني انتظر‎ك ‏
بعدها أنا قررت أني اشوف الخطوات اللي القادمة ، ماكندش  أعرف إن ممكن يحصلي كده بالسرعة دي أنا كنت فاكرة أني هاستمر في حيرتي لمدة شهور أو سنين زي ما غيري حصله،
وبرضوا محتاجة صلاوتكم اكتر من الأول كمان . ‏‎ ‎


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> بسم الاب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد امين
> سلام ونعمة علي الجميع
> أنتم طبعا مستغربين ايه اللي أنا كتباه ده وقولتوا خلاص هالة بقت مسيحية ، لأ أنا لسة مسلمة، بس عايزة أحكلكم حاجة حاصلتلي من حاولي ساعة بس وقبل ما أحكي عارفة إن في ناس مش هاتصدق بس بقولكم والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم هو ده اللي الحصل.
> بعد كلام أستاذ صوت صارخ كنت مضيقة جدا وكنت حاسة أني مجروحة إن حد شك في صدقي وبعدها لاقيت كل الأخوات بيقولولي متجربيش الرب الهك ومش شرط إن ربنا يظهرلك علشان تصدقي وكلام كتير ، بعدها دخلت البلكونة وقعد اكلم ربنا وابكي واقوله أنت سايبني ليه مش عايز تسمعني ليه مش عايز تكلمني ليه مش أنا خلقك مش أنا حاجة تخصك طب سايبني لوحدي ليه وأنت عارف إن أنا محتجالك دانا كل يوم بترجاك وأنت مش عايز تسمعني ولا تكلمني ولا تبصلي ، وقعد اتكلم مع ربنا بالشكل ده وفي الأخر اتأسفتله علي كلامي ، وبعدها دخلت في منتدي مسيحي مشتركة في قبل ما اشترك في منتدي الكنيسة ، قعد أقرأ في المواضيع اللي فيه ودخلت علي موضوع عنوانه
> ...




ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس الي ابد الابدين ودهر الدهور
امين
بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
بس انا مصدقه كل حرف في كلامك
لو تصدقيني اني بجد دمعت وحسيت معاكي ان الايات دي كلها رساله ليا انا كمان
وبفرحه جوايا انك حسيت بمحبه ربنا وانه عارفك من وانتي لسه في بطن امك وقبل ما تخرجي للعالم

صدقيني كل ما تقري في الانجيل اكتر 
كل ما هتلاقي رساله ربنا واضحه قدامك وبتحسي بحبه ليكي وحبك ليه كمان بيزيد
امسكي في ربنا قوي وهو عمره ما هايسيبك ودايما هتلاقي معاكي في الضيقه بيرشدك
وبيخلصك من كل حروب العدو

الطريق قدامك صعب ومش سهل اابدا
وربنا مش وعدنا بان حياتنا هتكون سهله في العالم
لا دا قالنا :
" في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "

خلي ربنا دايما قصاد عينيك وجواكي وقدامك
خليه اب وصديق وحبيب تلجأي ليه دايما
الانسان عمره ما هاينفعك لو اعتمدي عليه

" معلون كل من اتكل علي ذراع بشر "
ربنا يحفظك ويرشدك ويدبر كل امورلك للصالح


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> نيتي سليمة وربنا يعلم باللي جواية ، وياأخ صوت صارخ متنساش أني أتربيت ٢٦ سنه علي إن محمد نبي وعيسي نبي تخيل ٢٦سنة وبعدها فجأة كل ده يكون فيه شكوك ، حاول تضع نفسك مكاني متربي علي القرآن وعلي نبوة محمد وهذا هو دين الله لمدة ٢٦ سنة متربي في وسط ناس مسلمة بتصلي وتصوم وتحج  وطول عمرك متربي علي إن المسيحين بيعبدوا إله غير حقيقي وأنهم من أهل النار وفجأة تلاقي نفسك بتحب هذا الدين وشفت انه دين جميل وفي ميزات كتير ممكن كل حاجة حلوة شفتها في الدين ، ده يخليك تنسي كل اللي أتربيت علي بكل سهولة ،
> ‏( اقسم بربي اللي هو ربك ورب كل الناس أني نيتي  سليمة ومش عايزة غير الله )



*
ليضيئ نور المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ​
> هتروحى الكنيسه ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ​



*ايه المشكلة ....... لا تخاف ...............هناك إله يحميها*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 يونيو 2011)

ايه الاخبار الساره دى ياهاله بش قلت لك ان الهنا اله حقيقى يسمع ويستجيب 

علشان كده لاتفكرى فى الغد اتركى الغد للرب هو الى يدبر الامور وخلى عندك ثقه فى ان اللى بدا معك عمل 

هيكمله 

ومتتظرين مزيد من الاخبار الساره

الرب يفرح قلبك بنتى الحبيبه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

أنا رحت الكنيسة اكتر من مرة ودخلت كمان الكنيسة اللي في التحرير 
أكبر كنيسة إنجيلية وطبعا ده كان مع واحدة عرفتها 
ربنا بعتهالي في طريقي علشان تساعدني 
وهي اللي هاتسعدني في كل حاجة محتجاها 
وأي حاجة عايزة أعملها.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

يعني أنا حبي للمسيح كان سبب قرأتي في الإنجيل 
وكنت بخاف احبه اكتر وألاقي نفسي اروح أبقي مسيحية 
وللعلم ده كان بيحصلي كتير كنت بلاقي نفسي عايزة اتصل بصدقتي 
واقولها أنا عايزة أبقي مسيحية دلوقتي وبعدها بخاف جدا لأكون اخترت حاجة غلط 
هو ده اللي كنت بخاف منه الاختيار الغلط المؤدي إلي غضب ربنا ونار جهنم


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (18 يونيو 2011)

علي فكرة أنا بدخل الكنيسة وأنا محجبة 
ومش بحس بأي خوف المرة الوحيدة اللي خلعت فيها الحجاب كان في الكنيسة اللي في التحرير 
وكمان خلعت الحجاب بعد ما دخلت الكنيسة 
يعني كنت داخلة الكنيسة وأنا بالحجاب قصاد الناس كلها 
ومش بحس بأي خوف من الناس


----------



## Jane2 (18 يونيو 2011)

هاله حبيبتى
انا مش هقولك  نحن لانجرب الرب
لكن هقولك لو انتى شكيتى هل الحرارة التى نشعر بها مصدرها الشمس حقا!  هل تحاولى ان تمسكى الشمس حتى تتأكدى ؟
هل فكرتى ان تطلبى من رب الاسلام ان يظهر لكى ؟
هل طلبتى من رسول الاسلام ان يظهر لكى ليثبت لكى انه فعلا رسول ؟
هل كل الابناء يطلبون من ابائهم تحليل الدى ان ايه  ليتأكدو انهم فعلا ابائهم ؟
معرفة الرب مش محتاجه رؤية العين ولكن رؤية القلب فالعين تنخدع احيانا ولكن القلب النظيف لاينخدع ابدا
غمضى عنيكى وكلمى ربنا انه يساعدك انك ماتتوهيش وتقدرى تمسكى ايده
ربنا فعلا مادد لك ايده حاولى تمسكيها
كلميه وهى سامعك وعرفك وبيحيك ومش هيسيبك  تضيعى


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (19 يونيو 2011)

عابرة قال:


> هاله حبيبتى
> انا مش هقولك  نحن لانجرب الرب
> لكن هقولك لو انتى شكيتى هل الحرارة التى نشعر بها مصدرها الشمس حقا!  هل تحاولى ان تمسكى الشمس حتى تتأكدى ؟
> هل فكرتى ان تطلبى من رب الاسلام ان يظهر لكى ؟
> ...



أنا لما كلمت ربنا كلمت الاله الواحد مش إله المسيحين ولا إله المسلمين لأ هو إله واحد وخلاص حاسة أني وصلتلوا 
بس صلولي ربنا يقويني 
وأنا عمري ما طلبت من محمد يظهرلي لأني أنا بطلب الرب مش البشر ومحمد بشر مينفعش أدعيه


----------



## اثناثيوس (25 يونيو 2011)

سلام ومحبة
 قراءة كل الردود والكل الحقيقة قدم كل النصح باخلاص مشكورين
 مع ذالك انا مولود جديد ماذا استطيع المساعدة لك؟
اى سؤال انا موجود


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (25 يونيو 2011)

اثناثيوس قال:


> سلام ومحبة
> قراءة كل الردود والكل الحقيقة قدم كل النصح باخلاص مشكورين
> مع ذالك انا مولود جديد ماذا استطيع المساعدة لك؟
> اى سؤال انا موجود



شكرا لك كتير وأنا اكيد محتاجة ليكم جميعا


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> شكرا لك كتير وأنا اكيد محتاجة ليكم جميعا



ربنا ينور قلبك ويطهر فكرك
تعرفى يا هاله الرب يسوع فريد فعلا
فى قصه هتعجبك خالص 
اقريها
​
*11- إيمان شاول الطرسوسي*


----------



## Samir poet (12 أغسطس 2011)

*يا هالة مش لازم نجرب الرب يسوع
ومش لازم يظهرلك وو قال كدا
لا تجرب الرب الهك
المسيح ياهالة لة طرق كتيرررررررررر
جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
غير معدودة عشان يوصلك
ياهالة ربنا يكون معاك 
ويضى بنور وجة عليكى
اخوكى سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

الصديقة هالة
اهلا وسهلا بيكى المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام


----------

